# Nividia Video Card Drivers



## stebster (Jan 2, 2006)

I got these videocards at a compter show so i need drivers for NIVIDIA Video card with the following specs: Card (Circuit), Video, 32M, NV10, 4X AGP, S/N#180-P0003-0100-D02, Elec1G-05B 1600 Please advise me where I can download this driver. I tryed Driverseach and Nividia but on luck.
Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are these desktop cards


----------



## stebster (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes thay are.


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

You can get the driver  HERE

I just typed into google search "nVidia NV10 video card drivers"

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l the latest detonator drivers from
www.nvidia.com


----------



## namrac (Feb 17, 2007)

*Same Here*

I have the same card with the same problem. Nvidia drivers will not work with it if I find a driver I will post it here and please do the same if you should find one.
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=326#
have you tried this one,this is an old thread when you have a problem start your own thread no one that has not previously replied will be unlikely to see it


----------

